# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] philips AS 765C High Power στερεοφωνικό με cd- κασετα- πικ απ- tuner

## τομ

καλησπέρα έχω ένα στερεοφωνικό της philips AS 765C High Power το οποίο δεν δουλεύει η οθόνη του μπροστά.. ξαφνικά μια μέρα που πήγα να το ανοίξω δεν δούλευε η οθόνη και τώρα δεν μπορώ να δω ποιο τραγούδι βάζω σε σε ποιο δευτερόλεπτο είναι και διάφορα άλλα. μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;;;;  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## ezizu

Ανάλογα με τον τύπο της οθόνης που έχει το μηχάνημα, μπορεί να συμβαίνουν τα εξής:

α) να έχει κάψει το λαμπάκι / λαμπάκια του οπίσθιου φωτισμού,ή να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία στο λαμπάκι / λαμπάκια του φωτισμού,
β) να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία της οθόνης 
γ) να έχει πρόβλημα το driver της οθόνης,
δ) να έχει πρόβλημα η ίδια η οθόνη 
ε) ψυχρές κολλήσεις , κακές επαφές κ.λ.π.

Τα (γ) , (δ) είναι λίγο πιο σπάνιες περιπτώσεις.

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

το πρόβλημα είναι με το πως θα σιγουρευτώ αν φταίει η τροφοδοσία της οθόνης... έχει 20 ποδαράκια περίπου.  ψυχρές κολλήσεις το έχω ελεγξει δεν έχει. επειδή είναι και λίγο παλιό μπορεί να μην υπάρχει καν η οθόνη....

----------


## ezizu

Τι τύπου οθόνη έχει; Αν δεν μπορείς να προδιορίσεις τον τύπο της οθόνης , βγάλε μια φωτογραφία.

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

οκ αυριο θα βαλω μία φωτογραφία γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα τι τύπος είναι...

----------


## ezizu

Τσέκαρε αν υπάρχουν οι τάσεις  -30V, +5,6V ,στην φίσα 1401, στην πλακέτα της οθόνης ,καθώς και η AC τάση (περίπου 3 - 4 Volt) για τα νήματα της οθόνης.
Τα νήματα της οθόνης είναι μεταξύ των δύο ακριανών ακροδεκτών,(των 2 πρώτων και των 2 τελευταίων) της οθόνης.

----------


## τομ

αυτή είναι η οθόνη...  το μόνο που μπορώ να παρατηρήσω είναι εκεινη η μαυρισμένη αντισταση αλλα τη μέτρησα και μου δείχνει ωμ κανονικά. θα ελέγχω και για τις τάσεις και θα σας πω.. ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις...
P1282948.JPGP1282949.JPGP1282950.JPGP1282951.JPGP1282955.JPG

----------


## τομ

Μέτρησα τάση στα ποδαράκια της οθόνης και 5,6 και 3,6 και 30βολτ αλλά και στα νήματα της οθόνης πηγαίνει τάση 3,4 volt ac. τελικά η οθόνη είναι καμένη?

----------


## τομ

τελικά παιδιά είναι η οθόνη??? εγώ αυτό πιστεύω... αλλά ξέρετε που θα βρω τέτοια στο εμπόριο αν υπάρχει βέβαια και πόσο περίπου κάνει??? Κανείς ρε παιδιά???

----------


## τομ

κανείς ρε παιδιά???

----------


## ezizu

Μπορεί να είναι η οθόνη ,μπορεί και όχι. 
Την τάση 3,4V ac, την μέτρησες  πάνω στην οθόνη, μεταξύ των δύο ακριανών ακροδεκτών( δηλαδή ο ένας ακροδέκτης του πολυμέτρου στον δεξί ακραίο ακροδέκτη της οθόνης και ο άλλος ακροδέκτης του πολυμέτρου ,στον αριστερό ακραίο ακροδέκτη της οθόνης ) ;
Μετρώντας μεταξύ της γείωσης και των άλλων ακροδεκτών τις οθόνης τι τάσεις έχεις;
Η αντίσταση σου δείχνει Ωμ ,αλλά είναι σωστά; 
Την δίοδο και το τρανζίστορ που είναι δίπλα από την αντίσταση στη φωτογραφία, τα μέτρησες;

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

ναι τα 3,4ac τα μέτρησα... επισης εχει και στα αλλα ποδαράκια ταση dc 3,6 5,2 30 volt δεν θυμαμαι και πολύ καλα τα μέτρησα την περασμένη εβδομάδα. παντως είχες τάσεις. το τρανζίστορ δείχνει καλό αλλά και η δίοδος. η αντίσταση δεν φαίνονται καλά τα χρώματα τις αλλα μονο το πρώτο που είδα ότι είναι πράσινο και μέτρησα περίπου στα 500 Ω οπότε λογικά έχει τα σωστά Ωμ.. Τετοιες οθόνες υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο?? και αν ναι πόσο περιπου κοστίζουν;;;

----------


## ezizu

Η τάση των 30V είναι αρνητική ως προς την γείωση (δηλαδή - 30V ).
Αν η αντίσταση έχει κωδικό θέσης 3589 ,τότε είναι 5,6ΚΩ και όχι 500Ω.
Η δίοδο δίπλα στην αντίσταση,αν έχει κωδικό θέσης 6501 ,τότε είναι zener 9,1V.
Ίδια οθόνη,καινούργια, λογικά ,θα βρεις μόνο στην Philips.

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## ezizu

Τα buttons των διαφόρων εντολών, στην πλακέτα τις οθόνης κυρίως, λειτουργούν όλα σωστά;
Θα πρέπει επίσης πριν αποφασίσεις να αλλάξεις οθόνη, να τσεκάρεις αν το ολοκληρωμένο driver :

Έχει σωστές τάσεις τροφοδοσίας ; ( θα πρέπει να έχει στο pin 33 = 5,6V και στο pin 66 = -30V )

Έχει σωστές ταλαντώσεις ; 
( δηλαδή ταλάντωση σε δύο σημεία :α) μεταξύ pin 10 - 11  και  β) μεταξύ pin 13 - 14 ) 

Έχει σωστό παλμό reset; (pin 12)

Έλεγξε επίσης τις διόδους με κωδικό θέσης  6401, 6402, 6403, 6404, το πηνίο 5406 και τους πυκνωτές 2401, 2402, 2403 .

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

Παιδια σήμερα που μέτρησα τις τάσεις στην οθόνη (έβαλα τη γείωση του πολύμετρου στο (-) ενός πυκνωτή και μετρούσα με το κόκκινο καλώδιο την τάση στα ποδαράκια της οθόνης και μέτρησα απο -24βολτ εώς και -48βολτ. και μόνο αρνητική τάση. Η ζένερ είναι καλή. και τελικά η αντίσταση 5,6ΚΩ δείχνει. θα κοιτάξω τώρα τις διόδους και βλέπουμε... Τις ταλαντώσεις πως θα τις ελέγξω?

----------


## ezizu

> .... Τις ταλαντώσεις πως θα τις ελέγξω?


Θα χρειαστείς παλμογράφο για να ελέγξεις τις ταλαντώσεις . Η τάση -30V τελικά υπάρχει κάπου;

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

Οι δίοδοι είναι ειναι καλές. Οι τάσεις που μέτρησα πάνω στην οθόνη είναι όλες αρνητικές και ειναι από - 24 εως - 48 βολτ. τωρα κάπου θα υπάρχει και -30 αλλά +5,6 δεν υπάρχει.. αλλά βρήκα 2 καμμένες αντιστάσεις οι οποίες δείχνουν άπειρο και είναι μαυρισμένες και δεν μπορώ να δω την τιμή τους..  οι κωδικοί θέσεις των αντιστάσεων είναι 3309 και 3310. αυτές τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων μπορούμε να τις βρούμε;

----------


## johnkou

220ωμ ειναι και οι δυο μισο βατ.

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## ezizu

Βρε Θωμά από το ποστ#6 σου λέω να κοιτάξεις για το αν όντως υπάρχουν οι σωστές τάσεις. Οι τάσεις -30V (αρνητική τάση ) αλλά και η 5,6V  έχουν άμεση σχέση με την οθόνη και θα πρέπει να είναι σωστές οπωσδήποτε.Στο ποστ #14 σου αναφέρω σε πια pin μπορείς να μετρήσεις αυτές τις τάσεις.  Τέλος πάντων , όλα καλά. :Wink: 
Οι αντιστάσεις 3309 και 3310 έχουν τιμή 220Ω (βρίσκονται στο κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού).
 Στο τροφοδοτικό θα *πρέπει να τσεκάρεις οπωσδήποτε*  και τα εξής : 
α)τις διόδους 6313 (ζένερ 30V) , 6314 (ζένερ 4,7V) και 6304, 6306, 6309, 6311 ( όλες αυτές είναι  1N4002)
β)το τρανζίστορ  7301 (BF423)
γ) τις αντιστάσεις 3303 ( 1Ω),  3307 (6,8ΚΩ) και 3308 (22ΚΩ)
δ) και τους πυκνωτές 2306  ,2308, 2309 ( εγώ θα τους άλλαζα προληπτικά,το κόστος είναι πολύ μικρό)
ε) έλεγξε καλού κακού (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη) και  τις ασφάλειες 1352, 1353  (λογικά πρέπει να είναι καλές).

*Στο τροφοδοτικό υπάρχουν επικίνδυνες τάσεις και χρειάζεται εκτός από γνώση και εμπειρία , πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή.*

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

Το θέμα είναι ότι τα πιν αυτα δεν μπορώ να τα βρω όλα και όλα 26 πιν έχει  χώρις αυτά που έχει εναλλασσόμεη τάση.  τώρα είδα το μήνυμα σου  όμως και δενκοίταξα αυτά που μου είπες στο τευταίο μήνυμα.  :Unsure: . άλλα άλλαξα τις 2 αντιστάσεις που ήταν καμένες 220 ωμ και η οθόνη άναψε.. το πρόβλημα είναι άλλο τώρα.  οτι δουλέυει μεν αλλα δεν είναι τόσο ευδιάκριτο αυτό που γράφει... δηλαδή ανάβουν λίγο όλα τα ντισπλει και δεν φαίνεται καθαρά ο χρόνος η η ένταση της φωνής.  αναβει μεν αλλα πάλι δε βοηθάει.... καμια νεότερη ιδέα???

----------


## ezizu

Θωμά ξαναδιάβασε  προσεκτικά το ποστ#14.Τα pins που σου γράφω, είναι από το ολοκληρωμένο  driver της οθόνης ( με κωδικό θέσης 7401) και όχι τα pins της οθόνης.
Μέτρησε όμως πολύ προσεκτικά,επειδή τα πόδια του ολοκληρωμένου είναι πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους μην δημιουργήσεις βραχυκύκλωμα.
Μπορείς βέβαια να μετρήσεις , αντί στα pins του ολοκληρωμένου, πάνω σε  κάποιο άλλο σημείο ή εξάρτημα,που να είναι όμως ηλεκτρικά συνδεδεμένο με τα αντίστοιχα pins.
Θα πρέπει όμως να μετρήσεις οπωσδήποτε, αυτές τις τάσεις για να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε μία άκρη. Όπως σου ξαναέγραψα,είναι σημαντικό και πρέπει να ελέγξεις αν είναι σωστές. 
Τα εξαρτήματα που σου γράφω στο ποστ#19 τα έλεγξες; Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές  που σου γράφω, άλλαξε τους καλού κακού ,έχουν μικρό κόστος. Ίσως αυτό που σου κάνει τώρα η οθόνη  να είναι από τους πυκνωτές.

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

καλησπέρα. Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές και τη ζενερ 6303(30 βολτ) και μου κάμει τα ίδια η οθόνη... τώρα πήγα να μετρήσω τα βόλτ στο ολοκληρωμένο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως πάει η αρίθμηση. στη ζωγραφιά που έβαλα έχω πως δοκίμασα έγώ να μετρήσω το ολοκληρωμένο με το πως πίστευα ότι πάει η αρίθμηση. με αυτό τον τρόπο στο πιν 33 έχει η 2,1 βόλτ η -2,1 βόλτ και στο πιν 66 ή 62 βολτ η -62βολτ




oloklirwmeno.JPG

----------


## ezizu

Τα 5,6V μπορείς να τα μετρήσεις και πάνω στο (+) του πυκνωτή 2402, ή στο πηνίο 5406, ή στις καθόδους των διόδων 6402, 6403, ή στο πόδι 13 της φίσας/ connector  1401 ( είναι η μεγάλη φίσα / connector  που συνδέει της δύο πλακέτες μεταξύ τους).
Τα -30V  μπορείς να τα μετρήσεις και πάνω στον πυκνωτή 2403, ή στο πόδι 14 της φίσας /  connector 1401.
Στο έχω ξαναγράψει στο ποστ#6.

Ο μαύρος (αρνητικός) ακροδέκτης του πολυμέτρου, θα πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε συνδεδεμένος πάνω στη γείωση (GND - 0V) του τροφοδοτικού ή έστω σε κάποιο αντίστοιχο σημείο στις επιμέρους πλακέτες (π.χ. πόδι 12 στην φίσα / connector 1401) .

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

δεν μπορουσα να βρω τη φισα 1401. αυτη τη φίσα την έχει σαν 1510 και λιγο πιο πέρα λεει 1513. λοιπόν μέτρησα στα ποδαράκια 13 και 14 με το μαυρο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου στο 12 ποδαράκι. οι μετρ'ησεις που πήρα είναι +5,5v στο 13 ποδαρακι και -57,8v στο ποδαρακι 14.

----------


## ezizu

Μέτρησε τα εξής εξαρτήματα στο τροφοδοτικό :
τρανζίστορ 7301 (BF423)
διόδους  6313 ( ZENER 30V) , 6314 (ZENER 4,7V)
αντιστάσεις 3307 ( 6.8KΩ ) , 3308 (22KΩ ), 3309 (220Ω), 3310 ( 220Ω)
Το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού:
psu Philips as 765.JPG
και το σχέδιο της πλακέτας της οθόνης:
Philips as 765 front board.JPG

----------

τομ (22-02-13)

----------


## τομ

Σήφη (Ezizu) 10000000000000000000 ευχαριστώ....... είσαι πολύ μεγάλος τεχνικός.... ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια και την υπομονή σου... έφταιγε το bf423.. το άλλαξα και δουλέυει ρολόιιιιι.... ότι και να πω είναι λίγο... μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου ανταποδώσω τη βοηθεια που μου προσφερες... να σαι πάντα καλά και να δίνεις τα φώτα σου σε αυτό το καταπλικτικό site. ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------

